# You know you're not the first ....



## mujjuman (Feb 2, 2009)

yes i care. lol jk


----------



## Panzerleutnant (Jan 16, 2010)

God that's awesome... and I don't give a good Goddamn!!


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Seen this ad before and LOVE it. Should be in GQ Magazine!


----------

